# New CW9



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Howdy,

Just picked up a new KAHR CW9 today. Traded in my p.o. crap SCCY to the dealer. Looking forward to taking it to the range. Very nice gun.

Joe


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome to the club...there's been a couple of us pick them up lately...I just took mine to the range for the second time tonight. I love it.


----------



## Elmer Gantry (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm one of the others...love mine, too. I find the accuracy to be great.

Going back to the range tomorrow. I have 250 rounds through mine. My only issue has been a failure of the slide to lock back at the end of the magazine. It's happened 3 times, in rounds 100-200...nothing in the last 50. Shop guys claim that I might have a 'lazy thumb'. I'm pretty sure of my grip. I think it maight have been due to the mag not sitting all the way in.


----------



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Elmer & Murdoch,


Please keep me updated and I will do the same. I think we made a good choice in Handguns. This sure is an upgrade from my SCCY CPX1 ! Have fun.

Joe


----------



## Elmer Gantry (Apr 13, 2008)

No problem, Joe. Went back to the range and out another 100 through. Really getting adjusted and improving each time (I'm a relatively new shooter). Still very pleased with the choice. I had one more instance of the slide failing to lock and am not sure what's going on. I'll contact Kahr this week to see what they say. Everything else is flawless. 

Just ordered an 8-round mag with grip extender, as well as an IWB holster. Although, I am still waiting on my CCW permit. 29 days now. Murdoch, didn't you get yours in 21? Who should I contact? Probate court or sheriff?


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, I honestly cant remember the EXACT time it took, somewhere between 3 and 5 weeks. I've heard as long a 3 months before, but that was not the case for me.

Guess I was clean :mrgreen:

As for my CW9, check my update here


----------



## Elmer Gantry (Apr 13, 2008)

glad you've gotten it broken in now.

Surely I'm clean...they ask the same dang questions on the form as when I bought the CW9 and my shotgun.

Murdoch, how are you carrying it, or have you yet?


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Just kidding. So far, I've been carrying in an inexpensive Bianchi IWB, which was the ONLY thing my store/range had to fit it. I have on order a Galco M7X belt holster for a simple (and cheap!) range/knock around holster. 

I'm debating a Comp-tac MTAC or something similar for dressy carry (tuckable), and will probably eventually get a nice Galco leather belt holster when I don't have to worry so much about concealment, or when I have a covering shirt/coat.

How 'bout you?


----------



## Elmer Gantry (Apr 13, 2008)

got a desantis 'tuck-this' IWB on the way. not too expensive and has the mag holder built in. j-hook can supposedly be moved to allow for different modes of carry, but I'm thinking small of back right now for better concealment. More than anything, I want it in the truck, so the built-in mag holder is a plus since it will always be together


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Good choice in a CCW pistol. Mine has over 550 rounds through it without a hitch. I carry mine in a High Noon "Bare Asset" IWB and it conceals great and is very comfortable. Costs $25 plus shipping and HN stocks them. They also have a tuckable version for $35. The holster is very thin but I have no problem reholstering one handed. I have one for my Glock 19 as well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Big Joe I just shot the CW9 for the frist time Sunday at the range and man I am sold on that little pistol. It's light and will conceal easy but most important it was accurate. I really liked it. Good luck with yours.:smt023


----------



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey,

Just went to the range with my CW9. Shot 100 rounds without any problem. Well the only problem is I have to practice to get more consistent patterns of fire. I really like the feel of this gun also. Thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------

